# Square D Service Panel question



## Charlie46 (Nov 17, 2020)

I've got a 400A Square D service panel #QU12L400SL feeding my house. I currently have the 20A 2P breaker that feeds the well pump on the interior panel. My electrical inspector says I should relocate the 20A 2P breaker to the outside panel (aforementioned QU12L400SL) to keep power going to the well as long as possible in the event of a fire inside the house. I'm not going to argue with him over this as it seemed like a relatively easy mod to make to the electrical system. I've looked at the inside of the panel and there are 8 spaces for breakers. It does not appear to be set up for either a Homeline or QO 2P breaker. Can anyone tell me what model of breaker fits in the QU12L400SL?


----------



## rjniles (Aug 1, 2011)

QO

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


----------



## PEScalgary (Nov 17, 2020)

It’s relatively easy to double check either look at the panel sticker it will list the breaker type as well as other relevant information you will need for your panel. The second option is to at what type of breaker is already in the panel. Circuit breakers usually have a marking of what type they are on the top or side of the breaker.
I hope this helps you out,
PES Calgary


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

QU12L400SL should accept up to 4, 2pole breakers, type QO.

Your part # would be QO220.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Where is the pressure switch to the well located ? If it's inside it won't be an easy fix,...


----------



## Charlie46 (Nov 17, 2020)

QO did the trick. Passed electrical inspection today! Thanks for all the input.


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

Do you have a sprinkler system or something? What panel it's on isnt going to matter once the fire department yoinks your meter out.


----------



## Charlie46 (Nov 17, 2020)

samgregger said:


> Do you have a sprinkler system or something? What panel it's on isnt going to matter once the fire department yoinks your meter out.


Am assuming you mean sprinklers inside the building. No, no sprinkler system. The pressure switch is in the crawlspace with the pressure tank. The feed was originally on the interior service panel . The inspector wanted it on the outside panel so I moved it out there. I had never seen that in residential construction. It was an easy relocate once the "type of breaker" question was resolved.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

You did what you needed to do.
Sad part is this is an inspector that is asking for something that don't make sense because HE thinks it would help. If the fire is big enough that it trips the inside panel a garden hose will not help. Yes it was not a big issue on this job but how about the next one for someone else.


----------

